
Too much fun with implantable brain electrodes - caycep
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc1905240
======
ASalazarMX
Didn't know the NEJM needed clickbait too. Paper title is "Fornix-Region Deep
Brain Stimulation–Induced Memory Flashbacks in Alzheimer’s Disease".

